# What type of MAN turns you on Test



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

Your result for The What type of MAN turns you on Test ...
*
Tough guy*

You scored 70% masculine, 88% athletic, 27% exotic, and 25% refined!

You love men, you love testosterone and you know it. You like a bad-ass man who knows what he wants. He isn't what you might bring home to mom but I don't think it really matters - he's hot! Someone like.....Vin Diesel. But let's face it, the whole point of this was to look at a bunch of hot guys. 

OkCupid | Take The What type of MAN turns you on Test

this is correct! lol I like tough guys 
the test is kinda crazy ;p


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not gay but I felt the need to take it regardless. XD

*Mysterious boy*

You scored 40% masculine, 47% athletic, 55% exotic, and 25% refined!
You like a man who is on the exotic side. Dark and mysterious but not over the top macho. You do, however like a little bit of bad boy in him and he sure knows what to do with his sleeker bod in the bedroom! Someone like.....Johnny Depp. But let's face it, the whole point of this was to look at a bunch of hot guys. If you liked what you saw, please rate my test!
Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average)

*masculine Distribution*

You scored 40% on masculine, higher than *12%* of your peers.

*athletic Distribution*

You scored 47% on athletic, higher than *8% *of your peers.

*exotic Distribution*

You scored 55% on exotic, higher than *62%* of your peers.

* refined Distribution*

You scored 25% on refined, higher than *5%* of your peers


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

What does it mean if almost all of these images appall me...?


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

hziegel said:


> What does it mean if almost all of these images appall me...?


It means you are lovin it! (@ McDonalds! =D)


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Naughty boy
You scored 50% masculine, 47% athletic, 45% exotic, and 19% refined!
You like your men with a more boyish look. The huge muscle-popping men don't do it for you as much as the sleeker toned guys. You like the all-American look, but not the squeaky clean type - a little on the bad boy side. Someone like.....Ashton Kutcher.


Honestly, I didn't think a single one of these guys were hot.


----------



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

themartyparade said:


> Honestly, I didn't think a single one of these guys were hot.


I know i didn't either LOL
i thought it was crazy, i wanted to share it lol


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Exotic bad-ass*
You scored 70% masculine, 71% athletic, 55% exotic, and 38% refined!
You want everything in a man at the same time! Masculine, built like a Greek god, exotic and mysterious and even some bad-ass in there too. I think you would really like Freddy Ljungberg, the Swedish soccer player. He's the guy on the right. But let's face it, the whole point of this was to look at a bunch of hot guys.

Most of the guys looked really full of themselves. She should choose some normal people.... But, I like my guys muscular....


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

I got tough guy. But it wasn't a very good test. Hardly any variation at all. Just a bunch of shirtless similarly looking so-called "studs".


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

Haha.
I got "buff bad boy."
I'm not so sure about that. I'd have preferred "mysterious boy" by far. :tongue:


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not gay, but I just had to take it :laughing:

While taking the test I only felt the need to gouge my eyes out 8 times.

*Exotic bad-ass*
You scored 60% masculine, 65% athletic, 64% exotic, and 44% refined!
You want everything in a man at the same time! Masculine, built like a Greek god, exotic and mysterious and even some bad-ass in there too. I think you would really like Freddy Ljungberg, the Swedish soccer player. He's the guy on the right. But let's face it, the whole point of this was to look at a bunch of hot guys. If you liked what you saw, please rate my test!


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm bi, but these aren't my type of guys. I like the description that came with mine though.

Adventure man
You scored 55% masculine, 41% athletic, 55% exotic, and 50% refined!
You like a man who doesn't need the crazy muscles to prove he is a 100% man. He is mysterious and his pictures make you want to jump into his head to see what is going on in there...or his pants I suppose. You like a little bad-ass in him and you may like someone like.....Jude Law. But let's face it, the whole point of this was to look at a bunch of hot guys. If you liked what you saw, please rate my test!

My type of guy is more like:










And yes, I'm young enough for that...


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> My type of guy is more like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's you on your avatar, then your type of guy looks like you..


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

> *Exotic Bad-Ass*
> You scored 65% masculine, 59% athletic, 64% exotic, and 44% refined!
> 
> You want everything in a man at the same time! Masculine, built like a Greek god, exotic and mysterious and even some bad-ass in there too. I think you would really like Freddy Ljungberg, the Swedish soccer player. He's the guy on the right. But let's face it, the whole point of this was to look at a bunch of hot guys. If you liked what you saw, please rate my test!


Hmmmm... Well, exotic, I suppose, isn't a surprise.



Ormazd said:


> I got tough guy. But it wasn't a very good test. Hardly any variation at all. Just a bunch of shirtless similarly looking so-called "studs".


Similarly, I was kinda bored.

And personality for me is a big deal. I think Tom Cruise was more attractive in the face than Ewan MacGregor in this test mashup, for example, but I found the latter in Moulin Rouge far more attractive as a person than Cruise in many of his movie roles.

It just seemed an excuse to look at guys in their skivvies, lol.



Axe said:


> While taking the test I only felt the need to gouge my eyes out 8 times.


...Sorry 'bout that.  Your level of perseverance is inspiring, though.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I would share a picture of my dream man, but it may be best to keep that secret.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Buff bad boy
You scored 45% masculine, 53% athletic, 36% exotic, and 38% refined!
You like your men with a boyish or feminine face but a manly body. You like him to possess bad boy looks while still maintaining some innocence. He looks like the all-American kind of hunk and I bet you love someone like.......Travis Fimmel. But let's face it, the whole point of this was to look at a bunch of hot guys. If you liked what you saw, please rate my test!

---
Hmm.. interesting. Actually, I was less attracted to 'Travis Fimmel'... he was the blonde-longhaired kid. He didn't do it for me. But bad boy.. yes, because something needs to balance me out


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> I would share a picture of my dream man, but it may be best to keep that secret.


awww...come on, now :wink:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

He's got suspenders.And a sexy mustache.

That is all I'll reveal.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> He's got suspenders.And a sexy mustache.
> 
> That is all I'll reveal.


I feel like I've read about this man before...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Ha! I got the same as last time! I do like this guy and I'll admit I tripped more than once trying to figure out which like between Brad and Vin, please, I'll have one of each if I can :3

*Buff bad boy*










You scored 40% masculine, 82% athletic, 27% exotic, and 38% refined!

You like your men with a boyish or feminine face but a manly body. You like him to possess bad boy looks while still maintaining some innocence. He looks like the all-American kind of hunk and I bet you love someone like.......Travis Fimmel. But let's face it, the whole point of this was to look at a bunch of hot guys.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Kr3m1in said:


> He's got suspenders.And a sexy mustache.
> 
> That is all I'll reveal.


Busted.


----------

